# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  welche freeride ski ?

## FlowRider

hi leutz !
bin am überlegen, mir heuer freeride ski zuzulegen, so zum tiefschnee fetzn und fette drops machen bzw a bissl halfpipn und so schaas machn ... wie lang soitn denn solche ski sein ? i bin 190 gross hab 90 kg und würd mi als mittelmässigen bis eher guten skifahrer bezeichnen (bin hoit fast 9 jahre geboardet (race mit ana 180er lattn), aber dazwischn amoi skigfohrn und des is echt guat gangen). 
hat irgendwer tipps und erfahrungen was für ski im speziellen für mein einsatzbereich guat san oder auf was i besonders schaun soit ? 

dank schon mal, flo

----------


## Tobias

oiso do kann i da wärmstens an Atomic Stomp empfehlen:
www.atomicsnow.com/german/alp...n/aftstomp.htm breite von am Freerideski, oba mid twintip - oiso a zum trixn. Längen gibts eh netta 176 u. 186 und nochdem du do ziemlich groß bist, dad i den längeren nehmen...

----------


## dita

teneighty von salomon

----------


## babi

atomic R 11.20

Nordica Beast TT 74

----------


## Tobias

Nordica kenn i ned, oba a 11.20er in da Halfpipe?

----------


## babi

nordica  für freestyler fun und action auf und neben der piste !!!  
und da atomic: allrounder auf piste und im tiefschnee !!!

von atomic gibts aber auch den supercross SX 11
der is geil glaub i !!!

----------


## FlowRider

jo supi ! dank schonm mal für die antworten. jetzt is no a frage auftaucht: wo am besten kaufen ? internet? eybl? sonstwo? sollt nämlich gscheit billig sein, sonst kann i's eh wieder vergessn (jaja, eh scho wissn, student und so ...) 

danke, flo

----------


## babi

hmmmgute frage ich versuch gerade an ski bei ebay oder onetwosold.atzu ergattern !!!so um 200 euro mit bindung is scho cooollll !!!und sonst die angebote nützen eybl,hervis,....musst dich halt gut umschauen !!!mfg babsi

----------


## jazzblu

Eine Freundin von mir hat sich einfach einen Ski ausm Verleih gekauft, der noch gut beinander war...
kommt dann auch recht billig, mußt aber den Ski gut anschaun...außerdem kannst ihn dann gleich mal testen, bevor Du ihn kaufst...
Testen vor dem Kauf ist überhaupt etwas, was ich empfehlen würde...

----------


## babi

gratuliere zu ihrem neuen moderatoren dasein 
frau jazzblu !!!!

----------


## FLo33

also das vo dir salomon kommt war eh klor 

und vo mir a 

nur, mein tip für den flo wär a andara: Pocket Rocket nämlich!
in meine augen das perfekte allround talent was freestyle/-ride betrifft! breit genug für powder, leicht genug für kicker, twintip is a ok und a bissl a bessere schuhposition als bei 1080/720.

wenns den domois scho gebn hätt, wie i mein 720 kauft hätt...

----------


## DH-Rooky

Haaaaaaaalt Stop!!!!
Der ultimative Ski für den Einsatz is auf jeden Fall der Völkel V Explosiv.
Bissal fetter als a standart Freestyler aber hint wie vorn echt guad aufbogen.
Schau ihn dir an und wennst des designe gesehen hast willst eh keinen anderen mehr  
Weiß allerdings ned wo ma den in Österreich bekommt

----------


## Tobias

des is zum schutz der österreichischen Bevölkerung, daßma den bei uns ned griagt.
Wennstda ois Österreicher an Völkl kaufst, gherst echt gschlogn.

----------


## Martix

schi sollt auf alle fälle um 190cm lang sein bei dir!

cut muss net so extrem sein, also 10ex oder 11.20 oder SX 11 is scho ok, SX is aber net zum dazahlen, wenn man ihn net günstig bekommt irgendwo!

da swompt is auch ok... musst halt schaun was günstig is und was dir taugt!

am besten du testest die schi, zB am kitzsetinhorn is am 23. - 24. atomictest, alles umsonst, wenns wahr ist

----------


## babi

oda wenn dei heimatort mit 
vöckl anfängt hihih
he tobias du host grod 

1111 posts 
des muast heit feiern !!!!

----------


## Tobias

*Vöckl*amarkt ned  *Völkl*markt  

i werd´ heid a Stamperl auf mei erweiterte Schnopszoi dringa!

----------


## DH-Rooky

Kannst ma des erklären was ma bei eich für a Abneigung gegen Völkl hat?
Schnallt ihr eich lieber irgend an schrottski unter de Füß bevors a Völkl is?

----------


## Tobias

mia san einfoch genauso patriotisch wia es Bayern, und so lang i an Atomic oda an Fischer foahrn kann, kauf i ma sicha koan deitschn Ski.
Außerdem erinnert mi des immer auf de Preißn beim Skifoahrn...und do beidlts mi eh scho ob.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Oiso bei mir hat der Skikauf j awohl genau null mit Patriotismus zum tun. Wenn i des möglichst objektiv betrachte find i den Ski den besten für den Einsatzzweck.Ich fahr a koan deitschen Ski und a Freind vo mir fahrt an Atomic. Des is doch Bledsinn die Skiwahl von da Marke abhängig zu machen

----------


## Tobias

oiso im Grunde hod imma OIS mid da Markn zum tuan... und grod im Skibereich is do da Patriotismus sehr ausgeprägt... es gibt Völkl scho in Österreich, oba KEIN Skihändler hod wöche do, weils KOANA kauft.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Duad ma leid aber:
*Es sats deppad* 
Oiso so an Schmarrn versteh i echt ned. Nananana

----------


## Martix

des muasst scho verstehn rooky!

schifoahrn is die einzige sportart in der die ösis was reissen, da muss ma natürlich scho a bissl an patriotismus versprühen 

aber völkl san a kane schlechten schi! gleich 4t besste nach atomic, fischer und head

----------


## DH-Rooky

Na des konn ma so a ned sagn. Ois mir no an Wasi g'habt ham seids es bloß hinterhergefahren   und deswegen sammer a ned olle Völkl gfahren (da warens a no echte Scheißski)

Und im DH seids jo a ned so schlecht und wieviele von eich fahren a hiTec?

----------


## Tobias

gusch Bua   oa blede HiCzech Mödung nu und es poscht!

außerdem is Österreich im downhill international gsegn ned amoi a Entwicklungsland sondern a weißer Fleck auf da Landkarte... sorry, daß grod i des sogn muas (i kann jo a ned bessa) oba objektiv betrachtet is es so!

----------


## mike

oida vagleich jetzt net atomic mit HT!!!! wei des is net fair!!! atomic ist gut und HT scheisse(persönliche meinung die sicherlich viele hier teilen)...tja problem nur: völkl ist scheisse, nicolai grossman und co auch 
ok wie gesagt i bin weda piefke bikes nu piefke radl gfoan!---oba i suda hoit gern drüber!!!*heheheheh*

----------


## georg

Magst net a Smiley nach der ersten Zeile schreiben, oder meinst des ernst?

Zweiteres wollt´ ich auch grad schreiben..  Na geh..    

Ich gehör´ auch eher zu denen die "LoTec" wenig abgewinnen können, und ich komm´ jetzt in die blöde Situation wo ich Pobleme habe meine Meinung zu schreiben, aus Rücksicht anderen gegenüber die diese Marke fahren und damit evtl. zufrieden sind.

----------


## mike

oiso  i bin hitec nur amoi gfoan oiso was i wie sich das teil fährt:eigentlich net so schlecht(4gelenker)-slk dh aba das tretlager liegt tiefer als die kursk(beim dcx angeblich höher als  der mt everest(weiss i aba net) aba va die lebensdauer der HTs is mies und innovation???5cm dämpfer mit über 20cm FW...i man sovü hub hot jo fost scho a xc bike...
tja egal, i find atomic net schlecht...oba i foa zu schlecht um da eine wertvolle aussage machen zu können!
nua konn i ma net vuastön das atomic so mies is wie HT!
#egal ride on

----------


## DH-Rooky

Mir ham eigentlich SLK und DCX recht gut getaugt aber beim DCX soll ja die Anlekungsübersetzung angeblich den Dämpfer killen. Des is des oanzige, was mir Sorgen machen tät aber sonst versteh i überhaupt ned warum jeder de radl so schlecht macht

----------


## georg

Tsschuldigung, ich glaub ich bin jetzt mitschuldig, da eine HT Diskussion losgetreten zu haben. Ich glaub das hatten wir schon des öfteren, da hat sich auch nicht viel geändert denk´ ich, oder gibts da was neues zu sagen?? Wenn nicht, würd ich meinen, kehren wir wieder zum alten Thema zurück:

Welche Freeride Ski???

----------


## Old Anonym

Ist schon jemand von euch mit FISCHER Big STix 75 oder 84 gefahren??? Die interessieren mich nämlich sehr!!  
Ebenso die Monster Serie von HEAD!(i70 oder i80) *lechz*

-------
keep on rockin' in a free world

----------


## FlowRider

hmmm, moanst dass der was kann : cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1583338872 ? oder fast a weng zlang zum hupfn ?

----------


## DH-Rooky

Des is oba koa TwinTip und fürn Park is er eh z'viel tailiert find i

----------


## Old Anonym

sears i find der 1080 von salamon ist der best den der geht vollo ab da kannst im powder und in der half pipe voll ab rocken als salomon oder nicht^´s (i sprich mit erfahrung  [image]http://[/image]

----------


## teneighty

Den 1080 von Salomon kannst im Tiefschnee total vergessen. Ich bin 185 groß und wieg 75 Kilo und bin 2 Jahren den 1080 gefahren. Jetzt hab ich an Pocket Rocket in 185 und der passt. Wennst nur Tiefschnee fährst, wär auch der AK Rocket (auch von Salomon) a Idee. Der ist 195 lang, fast so breit wie der Pocket, aber auf der Piste hat er mir überhaupt nicht gefallen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Also "total vergessen" is bissal übertrieben meinst ned? Ma kann im Prinzip mit jedem Ski schön powdern nur mit einem 1080 is es halt anders als mit am richtigen Freerider aber ned unbedingt schlechter.

----------


## teneighty

Naja, es kommt natürlich auch auf den Fahrstil an. Mir taugt er halt überhaupt ned, weil ich meistens große, langgezogene Schwünge fahr, mit entsprechender Geschwindikgeit. Fürs Zöpferlflechten taugt der 1080 aber allemal!

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich fahr auch gern schön lange Schwünge und das geht mit meinem Dynastar Candide Pro genauso aber ich muß halt as Tempo mehr kontrollieren. Am liebsten fahr ich aber steile enge Rinnen und bei 1 m Neuschnee is es viel geiler mal komplett zu versinken und gradaus nunter zu fahren und vor leuter Schnee vorm Gesicht gar nix mehr zu sehn *träum*

Ich werd mir aber auch noch einen Freerideski holen weil mich die höhere Geschwindigkeit reizt.
Ich find man sollte beides daheim ham, so als Grundausstattung

----------


## teneighty

Stimmt, eigentlich brauchst 2 Paar Ski daheim. Ein Tiefschneegerät und einen zum normalen Rumcruisen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich werd mit dem anderen trotzdem noch im Powder fahren aber das kommt auf den Hang an welchen ich nehm.

Da Chef von da Skischule werd ma was erzählen wenn er mir an Freerideski bestellen soll  er meint nämlich sowas brauchen blos die, die as Tiefschneefahren ned können

----------


## Old Anonym

lol, dann soll er sich mal den Ski vom Seth Morrisson anschauen und dann sehen wie der Kerl damit fährt!

----------


## Martix

mir sind in saalbach echt arg meine längeren schi abgegangen!

weil mit den 160er schwartln sinkst ja nur ein im powder!

für tiefschnee und airs und so (weil ich muss a bissl springen üben bin ich drauf kommen) werd ich mir einen 190er kaufen - weis no net welchen (10x vielleicht)

----------


## DH-Rooky

Springen und Tricks mit 190ern bei deiner Größe? Bist sicher, daß du dir des antun willst?

@Anonym:
Des is kein Argument weil der Seth fährt dir mit jedem Glumpski die ärgsten Sachen.

----------


## Martix

na sicher, weil mit kürzeren sinkt ma ztief ein!

ich wieg ja auch a bissl was!

gut 185 würds wahrscheinlich auch tun wenn er schön breit ist

----------


## Tobias

10.ex heißt seit heuer ride.ex - als reiner Powder Ski warad a nu da Sugar Daddy zum überlegen (bin i oba söba nu ned gfoahrn). Big Daddy is fost a Spur z´extrem glaub i.
I werd´ heid wieder a weng 10.ex foahrn gehn (drum bin i jo a scho auf) - i hoff nur, daß i heid a weng besser in de 10-18er Bindung einikumm (a poar Knödln hätt´ i gegessen) - weil wennst jedes mal 10 Minuten brauchst, bist in da Bindung drin bist, des is koa Gaudi!  

p.s.: Da Rüdiger hod an Big Stix 84 (weil oben amoi oana danoch gfrogt hod)

----------


## Martix

orga typ he!

wos mochst mit so ana orgn bindung? i fohr mit ana mit 11 als maximalwert  


10X soll vor allem auf da piste die ur sau sein und im powder sowieso gschmeidig gehn!
mein onkel hat den schi und der is voll begeistert - leider hat der keine twin tips!

----------


## Rüdiger

Hot er vum Rainer "Weird" Dirnstorfer, mit dem er heit foan is. I muaß sogn, bei der Bindung hob i mi a schon mal ganz schön geplagt.
Ich hab selber wie der Tobi schon sagt den Fischer Big Stix 84 in 185 und der is a ziemlich geil (~ca 10.ex/Ride.ex).

Aber immer die Bindung schön zudrehen, sonst heißts immer lange suchen und des kotzt mi an...

----------


## FLo33

jetzt werd i mi do in eicha diskuzssion a no einmischen.

i hob den 720, den klan bruda vom 1080. der is zwor no amoi a bissl schmäler, oba net so arg.

1. bin i noch 3 johr und jedes johr a hiniga ski, der meinung, das der nix aushoit!!! des kanns net sein, das imma die kanten ins cap einedruckt!!! zum 3. moi jetzt, und des bei meine 65kg. is anfoch schwoch find i.

2. zum powdern is der net soooo optimal. es geht scho, oba lustig is hoit wos andares. des hängt mit der schmalheit=wenig auftrieb und der bindungsposition zam. i hob mein in 170, war halt hauptsächlich zum freestylen gedacht, und des is fost scho z´kurz. aussadem muass i mi so noch hinten lossen, dass i die spitzen überhaupt erst ausm schnee aussabring! und des geht dermassen in die power, unglaublich!!

3. hob is heia eingsegn, dass des freestylen net so mei soch is, weil i anfoch imma zvü riskier und mir nur wehtua. do is des freeriden scho fost interessanter gworden. und an 3er spring i mit an 185 powderlattn a no imma...

mei bescheidene meinung

ajo no wos, rooky hot natürlich recht, zum eng schwingen geht er scho, der 1080 und der 720, oba wennst aufs gas steigst...sense!

----------


## Tobias

oiso heid wors ned so supa zum draußen foahrn....

erstens weil i mim Stomp foahrn hob miassn (und den frißts rel. leicht, weil Bindung weit vorn) und außerdem wor nix mid powder (zumindest fast ned) - ois windgepresst...

zur Z-Zahl...najo: i hob heid mid "13" nu schi suachn derfn  
außerdem is de 10:18er scho a ganz schönes poser-Teil (wennma moi einikummt)   des brauchtma einfoch   wennma scho ned gscheid foahrn ko, dann soitma wenigstens am Lift so ausschaun!

@10/ride.ex: najo, auf der piste issa a ned des Gelbe vom Ei - sicher besser als de meisten andern FR-Ski - weil härter. Im Wald oda auf da Piste is natirli mei Supercross unschlagbar   
bin an Ride.ex in 191er Länge gfoahrn, vielleicht soit i moi an 184er ausprobieren...

----------


## blackforest

Servus.
Wenn ihr wirklich Powder fahren wollt würd ich euch nen Dynastar Arno Adam 188 empfehlen. Ich hab das Teil jetzt den zweiten Winter. Das Teil fährt sich im Powder arschgeil. Freestyle sicher nicht zu empfehlen. Aber super Qualität und eventuell bekommt man irgendwo noch einen der irgendwo rumsteht. Wurde ja nur eine Saison gebaut.
Das Design ist eh da Hammer. Und ich ich hab in zwei Saisonen noch keinen anderen mit dem Ski gesehen. Also auch kein jedermannski.
Noch ein Wort zu Atomic. Wer fährt eigentlich freiwillig einen Schaumkern??? Schauts euch doch mal die Ski vom Hermann Maier (Keine Ahnung ob man den so schreibt!) an. Er hat ganz normale Sandwichski mit Vollholzkern. 
Ich glaub nicht dass des en Zufall ist, dass alle Profis Sandwich fahren die normalen Atomic-Ski aber diese blöde Röhrenform haben.

bis denn und viel Spaß beim Riden.

----------


## Tobias

oiso i kenn´ de Worldcup RS Ski von Atomic (ned des 0815 Zeig wos im Gschäft verkauft wird) und de schaun optisch genau gleich aus, wia de Serienski, san aber etwas anders aufgebaut (Taillierung, Material,...). Wenn du behauptest da einen Unterschied oder gar eine "Sandwichkonstruktion" zu erkennen - dann hast du absolut keine Ahnung. DH oda SG Ski san wieder a anderes Thema, aber für uns Normalfahrer eh ned fahrbar.

warum reden wir iatzt eigentlich von Pistenski?!? wos hod des mid an FR-Ski zum tuan? nämlich genau NIX! I denk´ moi, daß es a andere guade Ski gibt, oba wennma den zu hohen Preis von de Atomic FR Ski außer Acht lässt, sans sicher wos vom besten (allerdings is des wia bei de Radln Geschmackssache). Irgendwelche "Konstruktionsmängel" zu attestieren, is woi ziemlich daneben.

----------


## blackforest

Es ging mir nicht darum dass es bei Atomic Ski Qualitätsmängel gibt. 
Aber wenn du dir die Profiski mal anschaust sind die meisten mit Sandwichski unterwegs. Cap gibts da eher selten, und wenn dann noch am ehesten beim Slalom.
Außerdem finde ich persönlich halt einen Ski ohne Holzkern scheiße. Ist ein persönliches Empfinden. Schaumkerne fühlen sich am Anfang super an, leicht angenehm zu fahren usw. Holz hält aber nunmal sehr viel länger. Das wurde schon öfters bewiesen. Also finde ich die Bauweise von Atomic ski einfach nicht gut. Gefällt mir halt nicht. Und bringt auch keinen Vorteil. Sonst würde Hermann Maier Abfahrtslauf ja auch mit diesen komischen Röhren fahren.

Ich wollte niemanden angreifen, ich persönlich finde die Atomic-Bauweise halt nicht gut. 
Die Skibauweise ändert sich übrigens nicht extrem zwischen Freeride und Pisten-Ski. Taillierung und Kerndicke und die gesamte Skiform ändern sich. Das Innenleben bleibt aber das gleiche.

----------


## Tobias

Host du irgendeinen technischen Background oder sonst was im Bereich "Skibau"? weil i muas sogn i konzentrier mi liaba drauf, daß i de Brettln hoibwegs dafoahr (mid wechselndem Erfolg)... I hob ned amoi a 100%ige Ahnung wos in de Ski drin is - des wos de Hersteller schreiben kann i ma a durchlesen, oba ois nicht-Fachmann sogt ma des natürlich ned vü... oba i woas, daß si manche schi hoid besser foahrn, und manche schlechter.Oiso wos bist du? Checker oda Dampfplauderer?

----------


## Chris

Du hast Recht. Hermann Maier fährt keine Schi mit Röhrentechnik.

Aber wenn Du genau schaust, dann fällt Dir auf, dass eigentlich nur im Slalom (und eingeschränkt im RTL) überhaupt Cap-Bauweise gefahren wird.
Das hat aber nichts mit den Fahreigenschaften zu tun. Sondern einzig und allein damit, dass Rennschi von Hand gebaut werden. Und das ist eben nur in der alten Bauweise möglich.

Was Schaum und Holz betrifft hast Du sicher Recht. Am besten fahren sich vermutlich Holzkerne mit der Belastung angepaßten Carbon-Einlagen.
Und soviel ich weiß haben die Atomic Schi Kerne aus Pappelholz, mit Carbon und Titanium Einlagen.

----------


## blackforest

Mein Opa hat Ski selber gebaut und war in der deutschen Nationalmannschaft. Man Vater ist ebenfalls ein sauguter Skifahrer und ich selber fahre seit ich 1 Jahr alt bin Ski. Hab da selber auch schon drannrumgebastelt. Also ich kenn mich schon aus, was in den Dingern drin ist.
Dass die Ski der Profis handgefertigt sind stimmt, mein Dynastar ist dies aber auch. Die teuren Völkl übrigens auch.
Ich habe damit bis jetzt nur die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei uns liegen 3 Paar Völkl P9 im Keller. Die Dinger bekommt man nicht kaputt. Und mein Vater ist wirklich ein sehr guter Skifahrer. Ich selber hab auch keinen Ski mit Sandwichbauweise kaputt bekommen. Ich habe allerdings schon oft gesehen wie ein Cap augeplatzt ist am Rand. Sicher kommt das bei teuren Cap-Ski nicht vor. Ich persönlich werde aber trotzdem nur Sandwichski fahren, und zwar mit Holzkern. 
Dass Atomic Pappelholz verwendet hab ich nicht gewusst. Ich hab immer gedacht die verbauen nur so komische Carbonröhren und rundherum en bisle Schaum. Dann noch biaxiales Glassfasergewebe als Cap.
Falls Atomic auch mit Holz baut nehm ich aber alles zurück.
Ich wollte euch nur mal zum nachdenken anregen. Ein Holzkern ist schwierig zu verbauen. Ein Schaumkern hingegen ist sehr einfach, reinspritzen und fertig. Die Hersteller machen es sih meiner Meinung nach dadurch sehr einfach einen Ski zu bauen. Dieser Ski fühlt sich dann zwei Wochen super an. Danach wird er aber ziemlich schnell ermüden. Da Teil hat keinen Kantengriff mehr, und dann kannst du den Ski wegwerfen.

Falls Atomic aber Holz verbaut nehm ich alles zurück. 
Wie gesagt ich hab nix gegen Atomic, sondern gegen Schaumkerne.

----------


## babi

frage :
heisst du wasmer oder wasmeier

----------


## Martix

ich werd mal herschreiben was ich weis (obs stimmt is a andere sache):

von der qualität her sind atomic schi eher schlecht - oft sind die schi "hohl" das heisst wenn man ein lineal auf die lauffläche auflegt ist in der mitte ein spalt. 

holzkern ist in allen teuren schiern verbaut! gespritzt wird nur bei kinderschiern und ganz billigen!

sandwichbausweise wird deshalb im WC eingestezt weil sich mit dieser bauart der druck besser über die gesamte schilänge verteilt als zB bei einem schi à la atomic der die komischen titan röhrln und carboneinlagen hat.

weiterer vorteil von sandwich bauweise: sie platzen net auf (wurde eh schon gesagt).


ich bezieh das jetzt auf atomic weil ich andere schimarken nicht gut genug kenn. ich fahr seit 1998 nur noch atomic schi und deswegen kann ich da die stärken und schwächen am besten beurteilen! ausserdem bekomm ich die atomic am billigsten  

mein näxter schi wird defenitiv ein fischer - haben die langlebigsten kanten (plasma edge) und sind qualitativ sehr hochwertig! aber ich glaub das hab ich eh scho öfter gsagt

----------


## blackforest

Nene, Wasmer ist schon richtig.
Wasmeier würde ja bedeuten dass mein Vater Olympia gewonnen hat. Is aber nicht so.

Eigentlich wollte aber jemand wissen was er sich für einen Freerideski kaufen soll.

----------


## Ludwig

was verbaut salomon so?

----------


## FLo33

jo leider scheiss monocap, wie ich schon mehrfach erfahren musste! kannst a paar post oberhalb nachlesen, hab jetzt den 3. 720 zerstört---> cap geplatzt...

ob die an sandwich ski auch haben weiss i jetzt grad net und bin z´faul zum nochschaun, weil morgen 8e uni, mathe vo

www.salomonski.com

----------


## Ludwig

i hab an 3 oder 4 Jahr alten RS Rennski von Salomon - der geht nach wie vor supa!

----------


## Tobias

oiso doch vom Fach...najo, dann muas i mi mid meinem Halbwissen geschlagen geben...

----------


## blackforest

Salomon verbaut soviel ich weiß Holzkerne. In den leichten Ski (Touren etc.) auch Schaumkerne oder Mischungen (Hybridkerne oder andere Bezeichnungen, hängt vom Hersteller ab.)
Salomon hat jedoch ausschließlich Cap-Bauweise. 
Sandwichbauweise haben eben nur wenige Hersteller im Programm. Völkl baut zum Beispiel den Vertigo G4 komplett von Hand. Das ist zwar auch Cap, hält aber mehr aus weil er von Hand gefertigt wird.
Dynastar hat eine separate Fertigungsstätte für die teuren Ski. Dein Ski wird dann dort gefertigt, wo auch die Ski von den Profis herkommen. Die Ski erkennt man daran, dass am Rand "Racing Atelier" draufsteht. Die Teile halten dann aber auch ewig und kosten änlich viel wie die Top-Ski der anderen Hersteller.

Ich hoffe das hat dir geholfen. Ich weiß nicht genau, ob es noch andere Hersteller gibt, die Ski von Hand fertigen lassen. Ich glaub aber allzu viele machen das nicht. Aber sehr individuelle Ski gäbe es auch noch von TUA-Ski. Ist eine sehr kleine Marke, baut aber qualitativ sehr hochwertig. Ist aber auch nur Powdern oder Tour und natürlich für Telemark geeignet.

----------


## Old Anonym

Also ich kan dir auch auf jeden Fall den Salomon Teneighty empfählen. Bei 1.90m würd ich mir den in 1.71 holen.
Guck mal auf die Seite www.salomonski.com/de/home.asp
Und hier ne Bewertung über den Ski:www.skiworld.de/ht_seite/JP_SKITEST.HTM
Der Ski ist echt cool.Hoffe hab dir geholfen.Cu

----------


## Zap

Also Flo, ich fahr einen FISCHER Big Stix 75 in 175cm. Ich selber bin 180cm groß und find sie so wie sie sind sehr genial. Jetzt fragt sich sicher jeder; warum 175cm? Weil ich damit auch Touren gehe und dabei kürzere Schi von Vorteil sind in Spitzkehren usw... Ich komme damit gut zurecht, weil ich davor lange Rennbretter gefahren bin, und die waren im Teifschnee eine schweißtreibende Angelegenheit. Dafür hab ich dann ordentlich Tiefschnee fahren gelernt, weil solche Rennlatten verzeihen dir keine Fehler im Powder...

Und wennst damit auch ein bisschen Freestylen willst  dann nimm ihn in 185 oder 180 cm Länge, wegen der Wendigkeit.

Wennst einen reinrassigen Freerider mit einer normalen Pistenbindung suchst, dann nimm einen mit einer Mindest-taillierung von 110-80-100 mm.
Zb: den Fischer Big Stix 84 oder den Big Stix 106
weitere wären
-Dynastar Intuitiv
-Salomon Pocket Rocket
-K2 AK Enemy
-Head Monster im.108 (glaub so heißt der)

berichte, für welches Model du dich entschieden hast...

----------


## georg

175 is eh lang für Tourenski.Welche Bindung?

----------


## blackforest

Mein Dynastar ist 188!
Und ich hab damit schon sehr viele Touren gemacht. Geht genauso.
Ich finde nicht dass man des so enorm merkt.
In Spitzkehren hast du mit en bisle Technik sowieso keine Probleme.
Also was solls.

----------


## georg

Du bist sooo toll...  
Aber ich bin noch toller:
Ich hab 3 Paar Tourenski..
1x Head Funcarver 1,60
1x Fischer Tourenski 1,85
1x Atomic ARC 1,98    




> Ich finde nicht dass man des so enorm merkt. In Spitzkehren hast du mit en bisle Technik sowieso keine Probleme.


Hehehe.. wenn du auf nen 35°-40° verharschten Hang oder in einem Wald die Wahl zwischen 1,60 und 1,80 hast, weiß ich welchen du nehmen willst...  

Aber jeder wie er will. Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, daß es schlecht ist. ODR? Ich hab nicht mal gesagt ich würd´s nicht machen. Ich hab mir bloß erlaubt zu meinen, daß die eh lang sind.. ODR?

Und so´ne Diskussion ist doch eh müßig... und irgendlwelche Längen interessieren mich eigentlich eh nicht, was mich interessiert ist: Welche Bindung???

PS:

----------


## blackforest

Ich mag dich jetzt nicht verärgern, aber ich würd trotzdem den langen Ski nehmen, weil nach dem Aufstieg die Abfahrt kommt. Und da ist so ein Zahnstocher mit 160 nicht so toll, wie ein langer Powderski.Aber jeder wie er will.

Bindung würd ich sagen ne Fritschi Freeride. Ich hab zwar ne Silvretta 444 Easy Go, aber die Freeride ist definitiv besser. Mein Bruder hat die nämlich und die ist auf alle Fälle besser was Sicherheit und sowas angeht, wiegt halt wieder mehr.

----------


## georg

Eben, jeder wie er will.. du kannst mich nur verärgern wenn du mich mißverstehen willst..  ich hab den direkten Vergleich, und mir isses im Powder egal, welche Länge ich fahr (die Fläche ist sowieso gleich). Und im Gelände ist mir zum raufgehen und runterheizen der etwas kürzere eben lieber...  

Ad Bindung: Genau das wollt ich wissen, ich fahr nämlich selber die Fritschi wegen der Sicherheit und der Möglichkeit auch mit Alpinschuhen zu fahren (von wegen der Abfahrt, da sind nämlich die Unterschiede!!!), und hätte gerne Erfahrungen mit der easy go gehört, weil ich mir das mit dem optimalen Drehpunkt mehr als theoretischen Vorteil vorstelle.

----------


## blackforest

Also des mit dem Drehpunkt is scho super. Man spürt einen deutlichen Unterschied zur alten Silvretta 404. 
Da war der Drehpunkt sehr weit vorne. Das war scheiße und hat Kraft gekostet im Vergleich zu der 444.
Aber zur Fritschi spürst keinen Unterschied. Einen minimalen vielleicht. Den kannst aber nur nachweisen in dem du das Teil vermißt. Ichglaub nicht dass man des als Skitourengeher bemerkt.
Sie wiegt glaub ich noch 200 Gramm weniger. Ist aber auch nicht wichtig bei so'ner Bindung. Find ich.

----------


## blackforest

Nochmal was. Du hast gesagt du würdest unterschiede merken zwischen Skischuhen und Skitourenschuhen. 
Hast du mal Scarpa Denali ausprobiert?
Die Teile sind so steif. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man d noch en Unterschied beim Abfahren merkt. Habs aber noch nicht verglichn. Würd mich mal interessieren.

----------


## georg

Also wer keinen Unterschied ziwschen einen Tourenskischuh und einen Alpinen merkt, kann nicht skifahren. Hab das selber mal behauptet, und da konnte ich nicht skifahren.  

Vorausgesetzt natürlich du vergleichst auch vergleichbare Modelle. Einen Superüberdrübertourenskischuh mit einem Heckeinsteiger zu vergleichen wirds nicht bringen...

Würd´ mich auch mal interessieren einen supersteifen Skitourenschuh zu fahren, und noch wichtiger: Zu gehen.  Ich kenn´ selber nur Dachstein, Nordica und Dynafit, und das sind alles Hauspatschen verglichen mit einem halbwegs sportlichen Alpinschuh.

----------


## UiUiUiUi

i kann mir net vorstellen dass tourenstiefel so steif san wie richtige alpinschuh.
zumindest meine (nicht mehr ganz taufrische ) erfahrung spricht dagegen. i hab vor 13 jahr mit den tourenstiefel von meinem papa snowboarden gelernt, weils mit meinen skischuhen garnet gangen is.
aber was weiss ich schon...

----------


## Chris

Die allerersten Hardboots (Raichle 121) waren ja sowieso baugleich mit den Schitourenschuhen des gleichen Herstellers   (mit schnürbarem Innenschuh)


Ich kenn übrigens auch keine Tourenschischuhe die so steif sind wie steife Schischuhe.

----------


## blackforest

Also ich weiß halt, dass man die Scarpa so steif bekommt, dass man das Gefühl hat der Fuss ist einzementiert.
Aber auf der Piste denk ich gubts sicher noch härtere Modelle. Ich fahr halt nur mit Skitourenschuhen, weil ich selten am Lift bin. Wenn doch mal, dann nur neben der Piste. Und da sind die halt viel praktischer als normale Pistenschuhe.

----------


## georg

Wie gesagt, wäre wert sie auszuprobieren. Kenn nur niemanden der sie mir mal leihen würde..   
Und im Allgemeinen verlernt man mit Tourenskischuhen das "saubere" Fahren und den richtigen Stand am Ski, da man in den Hauspatschen wie manche Leute Tourenskischuhe gerne "schimpfen", dazu neigt die Ferse im Schuh zu verkeilen und daher das Gewicht auf der Ferse hat. Was im Tiefschnee ja eh net schlecht ist, abre sonst.. Hab´ ich ja auch selber gemacht..

----------


## blackforest

Ich glaub du müßtest die Scarpa wirklich mal ausprobieren. Wenn du hier wohnen würdest könntest du mal ein paar ausprobieren. Mein Bruder ist aus seinen rausgewachsen.  
Also mein Vater fährt verdammt gut Ski. Ist früher sehr viele Rennen gefahren, auch mit Erfolg. 
Er hat seine Pistenschuhe ( Echte Rennschuhe!!!) nie mehr benutzt seit er die Scarpa Denali hat. Er meint die wären gleich gut.
Ich hatte früher auch Koflach und Nordica. Ich fand die alle scheiße und war immer froh wenn ich wieder in den Pistenschuhen gefahren bin. Aber die Scarpa sind halt einfach arschgeil.
Wenn man in der Schweiz Skitouren macht dann fahren wohl weit über 50% diese Schuhe. Die Teile sinds echt wert.
Falls du mal die Möglichkeit hast würd ich die Teile wirklich ausprobieren. Könnte deine Einstellung zu Tourenschuhen radikal verändern. Vorallem sind die auch zum Hochlaufen echt gut. In der Denali-Version halt en bisle schwerer als normale. 
Falls du mal im Schwarzwald bis kannst sie mal ausprobieren.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Und wie funktioniert das, daß der Schuh so steif is und trotzdem gut zu gehen ist???????
Ich seh da rein äußerlich nix, was den von einem anderen Tourenschuh unterscheidet aber ich kenn mich mit Tourenequipment auch ned besonders gut aus

----------


## blackforest

Also erstens passt er mir mal wie angegossen. Das ist ja schonmal wichtig. Der Schaft hat halt ne Walk&Ski Einstellung. Auf Walk kannst du das Teil sehr weit hin und herbewegen. Wenns auf Ski stellst ist das Teil halt nach hinten gar nicht mehr zu bewegen und nach vorne hängt mit davon ab wie du die Schnallen zumachst.
Seitwärts bewegst du bei dem Teil gar nix. 
Ich hab hier auch mal so en neuen Nordica angeschaut. Da kannst du den Schaft von hand nach hinten biegen wenn er auf Ski steht. Das schaffst du beim Scarpa keinen Milimeter.
Für mich am wichtigsten ist halt, dass das Teil einfach perfekt passt. Da drückt auch nach 6 Stunden Skitour nix. Blasen gibts auch keine. Schau dir doch mal die Tests über den Schuh an. Da steht immer dass er Abfahrtstechnisch über allen anderen Modellen steht. Wieso?? Frag Scarpa. Genau weiß ich das auch nicht.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich kanns mir zwar ned vorstellen, daß er so gut ist wie ein Pistenschuh aber ich werd mal schaun, daß ich ihn morgen mal anprobieren kann.

----------


## Old Anonym

Auf meinen Fischer fahre ich mit der Fritschi FR Bindung. Echt nicht übel, die Bindung. Seit kurzem habe ich die G-Ride von Garmont. Ich habe sie bis jetzt leider noch nicht ausprobieren können. Bin schon total gespannt auf einen Test, aber bei der jetztigen, Schneelage ists etwas schwierig 

Was mich etwas beunruhigt ist die Sohlendicke der G-rides. Besonders an der Ferse. Wenn ich nämlich in die Bindung einsteige, dann kann ich den Ejekthebel immer ein bisschen noch rauf und runter bewegen, was bedeutet, dass der hintere Bindungsteil nicht ganz heruntergeklappt ist. Man merkt auch einen Unterschied, wenn man sich den geschloßenen Zustand mit und ohne Schuh anschaut.

Soll ich die Sohle abschleifen, oder reicht eine 'halb verschloßene' Bindung auch aus? Ok, 'halb-verschloßen' klingt etwas blöd, aber wenn ich mich arg nach vorne lehen, dann löst sie eh nicht aus...  

ZuluAlphaPapa
----
insurmountable

----------


## stinky5

Oiso i bin beim Bundesheer mit die 2er Bäck tourengaungen. Und den san aus Leder. Wer glaubt da grüne Dynafit is a wacher Tourenskischuh, und der is scho sauwach, soit sie des no amol überlegen   Wor geil zurzumschauen, wies die Wochtmeister aus Wien (MilAk) mit da Pappn voraus in den Schnee gestipfelt hot.

----------


## Chris

Wiener Neustadt 

Tourenfahren muß man echt nocht mit den 2er Böcken? Das ist ja krass. Ich hab eigentlich gedacht, dass man da schon die eigenen Schuhe nehmen darf, so wie beim normalen Schifahren.

----------


## Tobias

Man darf schon eigene Schuhe nehmen, aber: 1. wieviele haben eigene Schuhe? 2.Host du bei den meisten Verlegungen genug Klumpert mit - oiso i hätt´ ned gwußt, wia i do nu Tourenschischuhe transportieret hätt´.... Oben aufn KAZ3 drauf? Dann kummst oba endgültig unter keiner Tür mehr durch...

----------


## Chris

Stimmt auch wieder.

Ach wie froh bin ich doch, dass ich vom 2er und 3er KAZ befreit war

----------


## Ludwig

Schwachtselle

----------


## stinky5

Bei uns hots des net gebn mit eigene Skischuhe. Oba jetzt sama endgültig 100km Off Topic

----------


## Old Anonym

Der Teneighty ist leider kein Freerider.. (Freestyle/Park)
Außerdem sollte man im Gelände grundsätzlich Ski fahren, die zumindest ungefähr Körperlänge haben - 30 cm mehr sind aber auch nicht schlecht...
Hier jetzt meine persönlich getesteten Favoriten:

Zag-ski freeride Big 84 (mein neuer! besser gehts für mich nicht!!!)

Dynastar Intuitiv Big (stylemäßiger sieger und astreiner ski)

K2 Axis xp (leider am auslaufen ein echter allrounder!)

Ansonsten sind die screams und rides und bandits natürlich hammer, aber nicht so exclusiv!

jungs es geht wieder los!

----------


## Tyrolens

Na der ZAG ist aber auch eher ein Allround Ski, bei einem Radius von 13 m oder so.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Außerdem sollte man im Gelände grundsätzlich Ski fahren, die zumindest ungefähr Körperlänge haben

 Aus welchem Heftl hast denn den Schmarn? Aus der Freeze oder aus der Skiing?Kommt ganz aufs Gelände und den Schnee an mit welchem Ski man besser unterwegs is

----------


## Tyrolens

Na so falsch ist das gar nicht. Gut, schwere Fahrer können auch breitere Skier nehmen, oder je schneller man fährt, desto länger sollten die Skier sein.
Das ist im Prinzip dasselbe wie bei den Rennfahrern: Slalomfahrer nehmen schulterlage Skier, Abfahrer Skier die Körpergröße + 20 cm lang sind.

----------


## Chris

Minimum, weil sogar im RTL sind sie schon mindestens 10cm größer 

Aber



> Außerdem sollte man im Gelände grundsätzlich Ski fahren, die zumindest ungefähr Körperlänge haben - *30 cm mehr sind aber auch nicht schlecht...*


halte ich für etwas übertrieben. Weil mit 2.20m-Latten hätte ich im Gelände nichtmehr viel zu melden

----------


## Tyrolens

2,20er Latten wirst auch nur mehr sehr schwer zu kaufen bekommen. Wenn ich nicht irre, baut Stöckli die längsten freeride Latten. Und die sind auch "bloß" 2,06 m lang.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Das sit absolut unsinnig Ski nach so einer Faustformel zu wählen. Versuch mal mit den langen Latten im Wald bei eng stehenden Bäumen anständig durchzukommen.

Alles eine Frage des Geländes und des Schnees wenns nämlich scho bissal zammgefahren is fahrn sich die fetten Freeridelatten echt sch***

----------


## Tyrolens

Hab´ ich eh geschrieben. Je schneller, desto länger. Im Übrigen gibt´s auch Wälder, durch die man auch ziemlich schnell fahren kann. 

Wegen dem zerfahrenen Schnee: Da sind mir die fetten, lange Freeride Latten am allerliebsten, v.a. wenn sie eine sehr weiche Schaufel haben.

----------


## wald-vollernter

die skilänge beim freeriden hängt vom stil ab wie ma fährt. wenn ma eher auf offenen hängen sehr schnell fährt sind längere besser. wer im engen gelände fährt( wald, couloirs) sollte eher kürzere wählen. wobei kürzere bei mir ungefähr so lang sin wie du groß bist oder a bissel kürzer. lang is open end wenn ma will. john plake fährt au ski die do lang sin wie er groß wenn er die arme nach oben ausstreckt und der fährt echt geil. nich so hektisch sonder smooth weil die ski schwerfälliger sind wie kurze. als anfänger würd ich auf jeden fall kürzere nehmen. ich fahr 188er vertigo g4 und bin au ca so groß. ich denk des ischn recht gutes maß für ski. aber es kommt drauf an wie ma fahren will. wenn ma tiefschnee fährt würd ich breite latten empfehlen. so mit querschnitt 120-95-110. so was. ski die hinten hochgeboden sind oder einen schwalbenschwanz haben fahren sich im tiefschnee besser wie welche die abrupt aufhören hinten. breitere ski so wie die vertige g4 sind auf der piste recht schwer zu fahren, weil sie breit sin damit schwer umzukanten und leicht verschneiden. aber wen interessiert schon pistenfahren. im tiefschnee sind so breite ski top. besonders muss man auf ein hartes bis mittleres ende der ski achten. weiche enden sin nich soo toll.  
wie schon gesagt. breite freeride ski, vorne einigermaßen weich, hinten härter wie normal. nich zu kurz. also keine kurzen schwulen slalomstummel. sondern schon recht lang. für 191cm größe würd ich auf jeden fall auch ski empfehlen die so lang sind von 185cm bis 200cm kannst da alles fahren. wenns schneller wird eher längere, wenns technisch un langsam wird eher die kürzeren

----------


## Tyrolens

Stümmt, wobei die Skilänge IMO nicht vom Gelände abhängt, sondern vom Fahrstil. Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die ein couloir mit ein zwei Schwüngen fahren. 

Ich jedenfalls bin mit meinem Dynaster Little Big Fat recht zufrieden, obwohl er nur 168 cm lang ist. Aber erstens bin ich ja auch bloß 170 cm groß und zweitens will ich mit 2 m Latten keinen 360er machen müssen 

Wie bist du denn so mit dem G4 zufrieden? Tätest ihn weiterempfehlen? Is der vom Flex her eher härter, oder weicher?

----------


## wald-vollernter

hab des mit dem gelände auf amateure bezogen. klar gibts leute die so fahren. sin aber voll trainierte profis. besonders robert olsson aus den freeradicals filmen is so einer der alles schuss fährt. wer die filme gesehn hat weiß was ich mein. blackforest weiß wovon ich red

----------


## Mr. D

Ich würd den Rossignol Scratch in 1,80 nehmen.
Des isch sowohl im Park als auch im Tiefschnee a saugeiles Gerät.
Ansonsten Salomon 1080

----------


## Old Anonym

Servus, will mir nen Rossignol Scratch zulegen,weiß aber nich was für ne größe!Will nur park,pipe fahrn und bin 1,75 groß!

----------


## DH-Rooky

Kommt drauf an
1. wie gut du bist und
2. ob du dein Schwerpunkt eher auf Bigair oder Pipe legen willst

Wenn du erst anfängst mit Freestyle wirst mit am langen Ski in da Pipe ned so supa zu recht kommen oiso würd i da dann eher den 168er empfehlen.

----------

